
Ask HN: Systems programmer(C/C++/Rust/), brainstorm/hack project together? - _448
I am a generalist C&#x2F;EC++&#x2F;C++ programmer. Looking for other systems programmer to brainstorm&#x2F;hack project together. Anyone interested?
======
rnestler
Maybe say something about what your project is about?

~~~
_448
I don't have any specific project in mind. This was a call to kickstarting
something with other programmers.

